# Knitting Needles on Airplane?



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there. 

i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Please anyone that can help. I'm also flying . From Tampa to Denver. What are the rules. Are there any for sure on all airlines or does it make a difference which company your flying with. thanks for any help.


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

I just flew today from SC to KS with circular knitting needles in my carry on - Security did not even blink when it went thru the scanner.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

I have knitted from Albany NY to Tampa FL on several trips since 9/11 with stops in Washington, NC, GA and Chicago...knitting all the way except for take off and landing. I've used Denise, plastic (nylon), bambo and metal dbl pt needles...I do NOT bring my folding scissors though...I separate the yarn into ply and break each one when in flight. Did have a "clover" yarn cutter pendant that they let me on with once or twice...but I have misplaced it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I travel with my knitting needles all the time an knit on the plane. I use all kinds on the plane, not just circulars. I do us a clover pendant to cut yarn, but a great free substitute is an empty dental floss container. The little metal edge will cut a lot of yarns. My daughter is a flight attendent with American Airlines. --- If you are really concerned, go the particular carrier website. They will usually have a list of banned items. Happy Trails

P.S. If you are really worried, take a self-addressed padded mailing envelope or broken down postal box. IF you were denied, you can mail to yourself. Some airports even have kiosks set up for this.


----------



## Janet44 (May 7, 2011)

I flew from Tampa to Salt Lake a month ago and there was no problem with the knitting needles. I had them in a carry on bag and flew on Southwest. Happy landing!


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

knitting needles are allowed, I called once to find out before flying, but i like the circular ones for flying as it takes up less room


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I suggest calling the airline directly and asking. I have taken knitting with be before, but haven't flown anywhere in past 5 years so have no clue. Know my friend recently did, took her knitting ( small circulars for socks) and was fine, but now with more terrorist threats, who knows????


----------



## MuldersMum (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, that is the best advice. Contact your airline as some accept needles, some don't, some are specific about whether they are wooden or metal etc. 

Or wear boots and hide them down the boot like a friend of mine did. But that might be a little bit naughty.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## christiehl (May 9, 2011)

I travel a lot and I have circular bamboo needles, they are fine even on the long hauls.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Hi Gloria,
I have just flown from New Zealand to Australia and back and took my circular bamboo needles. Knitted all the way there and back and the staff even came to ask what I was knitting and kindly complimented me on my work. I was knitting baby hats.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have not taken knitting needles on airlines as yet. But I do cross stitch and always take toe nail clippers to cut the thread and these would work good on yarn also.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Needles are ok. Even scissors that are shorter than 4". Rules are posted on the TSA website.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I know here in NZ if we were to take knitting needles onto the plane they would be taken from us as they could be used. My mother had a nail file in her hand bag and was ask to put it into bin


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I would check with the airport. I was not allowed to fly with needles and after what has happened in the last week I am sure security has been heightened.


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Frequently flying to Tampa, Florida, from Philadelphia, I always take my knitting on the plane. It has never been questioned and is a mind saver while waiting in the waiting area plus I stay my seat and knit rather than waiting in the line to exit the plane. I did loose a beautiful pair of scissors 'cause I was stupid enough to try to take the scissors on the plane. I have flown Delta, US Air and another place but I do not remember the name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The rules for International travel changed about 18 months ago allowing knitting needles. I had read this and then an attendant told me I couldn't use them. I pointed out that I had used them all the way from Australia to Singapore and through security in both countries but He still took them away. Then came back and apologised and said that the rules had changed a couple of weeks before. Another time I was told at the end of the flight that I shouldn't have been using them- she hadn't said anything earlier so I could keep knitting! Having a copy of the regulations may help- but I have not seen them that put knitting needles in either category. I have though travelled extensively with them. However as someone else mentioned I am much more likely to have looking at my sock (well the one on the needles, not on my feet interesting as they are also, but it is hard to show feet on a plane.
Talking of that my mother recently took a flight over the Antarctic. I had knitted her a pair of penguin socks, with wings, tail and beak sticking out and they were very popular by others on the plane.
I do use bamboo as I figure if I need to argue my way out I might get further with bamboo. After all 2mm bamboo needles would not be a terribly threatening weapon- and even less effective! 
Also the airlines will return them when you leave the plane I was told by the guy who tried to take them. I accidentally took a pair small of scissors with me once and they were confiscated at security- fortunately I was in Australia and they sent to the newsagent to get a bag and stamp and they posted them for me.


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Oops! "stay" should be followed by "in". "Place" should be "plane". Not awake yet!


----------



## knitonecatsthree (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you believe we even have to ask these questions, what a world! What is a clover pendant?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Should have checked this before my last post but just checked the TSA and our security here in Australia. KNitting needles are allowed both domestic and international here BUT individual airlines may have different restrictions. Therefore will get through security but just possibly the airline will object- but they should then return the needles at the end of the flight.
While is for Australia as it is also for international flights it should the same everywhere at least internationally. But no scissors (TSA allows them shorter than 4inches, but doesn't mention knitting needles)


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Check with the airlines. I took them on the plane 4 yrs. ago.
I made 3 potholders on my trip with all the layovers.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

I always take bamboo or plastic needles when I fly and I never had a problem.


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use my Denise set with the Clover pendant cutter. It is compact and you have size 5 through 15 in one little box. I use those most of the time anyway. They are very reasonably priced as well. Happy travels!


----------



## Dee3 (May 8, 2011)

Hi! I have never had trouble with knitting needles through airport security....I always carry them on - with the project I am working on....I do use wooden ones...so don't know about metal ones...but I don't think they could deprive us of our knitting needles! If they did I would stare them down and tell them I was running low on Estrogen :lol: 

Have a great trip!


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

I use the circular needles by Denise that are interchangeable, but also use 10 " needles for scarves. Both passed inspection without opening my knitting or asking any questions. I also found a site where it specifically says that knitting needles are allowed. (Hint: I also did not take my scissors...I took a small nail clipper instead and it worked fine.)

Hope this helps....happy knitting,
Deborah


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Knitting needles are allowed. I know it sounds stupid because you could really hurt someone with them, but they are allowed. You can go to the TSA website and it tells you everything that is and is not allowed. I have flown many times and taken my knitting with me.


----------



## Pert (Apr 10, 2011)

It is OK. I just flew to Austin and back. Glad I had my knitting.


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

I have been asked to stop knitting until we reach altitude but not had the needles taken away. However, a friend of mine had hers taken away when she was flying back from NM. I just wouldn't take my good needles as carry on.


----------



## didiolson21703 (May 8, 2011)

I travel for a living. I have knitting needles in my carry on all the time. I have straight needles and circular. I have not had any problem with them even when I went to Canada. However, they do look at sissors, even small ones. It is best to have the kiddy rounded nose real short blade sissors, or the yard cutter from clover. or no sissors at all. I am not sure if the large straight needles will go through security, but the short ones and circular ones had no problem. I had one officer even see them and asked another, and she explained that they were knitting needles and then they let it go. I think I had 15 pairs from size 000 to 8 double pointed sets. I like the small ones with point protectors on the end, but I do make mostly small width things so they work. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kath (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a flight attendant and travel all over the world with no less than 5 pairs of needles at a time.....no one ever blinks an eye. I knit on airlplanes and at the gate. It's a great conversation starter. I love when my passengers knit!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> a great free substitute is an empty dental floss container. The little metal edge will cut a lot of yarns.


How clever. I would never have thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MuldersMum said:


> Yes, that is the best advice. Contact your airline as some accept needles, some don't, some are specific about whether they are wooden or metal etc.
> 
> Or wear boots and hide them down the boot like a friend of mine did. But that might be a little bit naughty.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone.


Hiding your knitting needles in your boots wouldn't work, would it? You're require to remove yor shoes and put them through the scanner when going thru security.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer??  Gloria


Go to the TSA website and check out the latest do's and don't's. You're allowed scissors if the blades are 3 inches or less. Print a copy of the rules re knitting needles and crochet hooks in case the TSA inspectors at the airport aren't familiar with the rules. It may help or it may not.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


Gloria, there was a long discussion on this subject on this forum not long ago. Try the "Search" function at the top of the page.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I fly back and forth from DC to Sarasota frequently and have no problem carrying 16 inch circulars and a used dental floss container. I still haven't figured out why one USAir attendant wouldn't let my granddaughter use her car seat in the airline seat that she had used it on 3 other legs of the trip and two other years.

Where I had a problem carrying my 10" bamboo needles was the Fairfax County Court House, outside DC. I was there all day, luckily with a book too. They did give me the project and needles back at the end of the day. So check when you have to go to court!

A Clover pendant cutter is a round blade inside a decorative holder used to cut yarn. I had heard they were banned on the airplane so glad to hear that's false too.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Checking the airline is the best. My experience has been to use bamboo or plastic/nylon circulars and no one even looks twice. For scissors, I was told to get a pair of kids scissors with the round ends - they work fine. Because I'm careful I also take a preaddressed stamped envelope with me in case I meet a disagreeable inspector. Think weapons - if you think they might be used by someone else to hurt someone, don't take them.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Just to be safe, I wouldn't carry my expensive needles -- I'd carry cheap ones in case they wouldn't allow them and nothing much really lost if you need to toss them.


----------



## momma p (May 9, 2011)

Hello Gloria! The best advice I've seen about flying with knitting needles involves the TSA's own site. Go there. Find the rules about knitting needles, scissors, etc. PRINT THEM OUT!! Put a copy in your knitting bag. Carry the official rules with you in all airports and all airplanes. One day you might encounter a TSA worker who either does not know all the rules (which change frequently) or who might not be the most honest person in the place. If someone tries to confiscate your knitting, or needle set, produce your paper. Good luck. Momma P.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I have flown overseas and all over with my knitting and I use aluminum needles. However in light of today's issues, I would recommend taking wooden needles if you can.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I believe its knitting needles in checked thru luggage only. Can't knit on the plane. Would my #1 bamboo needles really be a weapon? I've never broken one but I'm pretty careful. 
Oh, well, if it ensures we all get there without incident...I'm willing.
joan8060


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Gloria:

A few years ago I checked the TSA website www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel

Once I got there, I found Traveling with Special Items. Transporting knitting needles was one of the topics. At the time, it was all right. I even printed it out in case I was stopped at security, but I had no problems.

You might want to check the site to see if it is still ok.
I am flying tomorrow also. Safe journeys


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checked the TSA website to see what's allowed. Am flying from Ohio to MD tonite and knitting needles are allowed, circular cutters are NOT. Short point scissors 4" or under are allowed in carry on with knitting. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

Travelling in the US does not seem to be a problem carrying needles or small scissors. Overseas though is different. I went to the UK recently and my small scissors were confiscated at Heathrow, on the way home mind, not arriving. I had two sets of metal circulars and they were acceptable. I also had a pair of snips with a plastic cover and they didn't notice them at all!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I do needlepoint on flights. In Joanns craft store I bought a thread cutter, looks like a medallion you can wear around your neck. I am sure other craft stores would have them


----------



## sgaviola (Apr 18, 2011)

I fly frequently and always have my needles with me - bamboo in either straight or circular. They don't seem to even give it a second glance. The airline should be able to tell you if they are allowed or not. They certainly make the trip go faster!!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

I just flew from Michigan to Africa, e mailed Delta before we
left and was told, no metal, bamboo are fine and no longer
than a 32 in. cord. I took a 40 in. with work on them and
no problem, also took childs blunt tip scissors, and a plastic
tapestry needle. To be safe, e mail your flight carrier, you
shouldn't have any problem if you go by the rules
happy travels


----------



## phyllis516 (Mar 7, 2011)

I knit from NY to West Palm, Fl all the time. I use metal needles and have never been asked to put knitting away


----------



## jodesa (May 9, 2011)

www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial

The TSA lists the rules re: knitting/craft supplies.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm expecting to be making some long haul flights in the future, and had not given my crochet hooks a thought, about whether they will be allowed. I'm glad I caught this topic.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Go to www.tsa.gov and check on what is/isn't allowed. I fly and knit but I never take any hook/needle with me that I can't do without. I put my best stuff in my suitcase. I never take any needle in my carry on that I can't replace easily. I find crocheting is easier for me on a plane with a old plastic hook and my better hooks in my checked luggage.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I work in the airline industry. Neither the airline, nor the airport totally calls the shots on this issue. In the US it is TSA and you can go to the TSA website for information.

Be advised the any and every rule/regulation is subject to change at a moments notice and that any TSA agent or flight crew member can deem any item dangerous (as it should be). TSA has say so on what items can be carried into the gate area and potentially brought on a flight. Flight crews have the final say so when it comes to what is carried onto a flight.

Since last weeks mission that resulted in the death of Osama Bin Laden, we know there are going to be "threats" coming from Al Qaida in the future. Expect some "stepped up" measures regarding security.

I always knit when I fly but I take precautions in the event of a sudden change in security alerts.

Place your work on inexpensive needles that you can afford to "lose" and pack your good needles in your checked baggage. Run a lifeline through your work just prior to arrival at the airport (google knitting lifeline I'm not going to explain it right now). In the event that your needles are deemed "unacceptable" for carry on, into the cabin, you can pull the work off your needles and keep every stitch intact on the lifeline.

For a while I carried a padded self addressed envelope with me..thinking I could mail my needles back to myself. Then I realized that there are NO mailboxes anywhere near the security check point at any airport!

When it comes to safety and security, what you did last month, last week, yesterday or even an hour ago doesn't matter!

These regulations and interpretations are not meant to make the lives of knitters miserable, they are for the safety of the flying public.

Happy knitting to all.


----------



## dabney (Jan 26, 2011)

I have taken my needles on the airplane since the beginning. I always taken a padded SASE with me in case they want to take something away and have only had to use it once. They were happy to drop it in the mail box. Later they offered envelopes, but the cost was high.
I always take wood, circular needles that don't show up on the x-ray. The stewardesses are so glad that we are busy that I think they are glad we are knitting.
No scissors of any kind, not even the kindergarten style. I am careful about crochet hooks, too, but have never been challenged. I never take my extremely small hooks for sure. 
I pack a duplicate of all that I want to take on the flight just in case.
If they challenge, don't argue, but ship it home and enjoy the magazines.
Go to the Air website for a valid list. I have it, but I never respond to a challenge with the official wording. 
I've seen too many times that people argued and lost...mainly over knives, scissors, and clippers. Don't!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for asking this question, I'm planning on a flight to Chicago and thought it would be nice to bring my knitting along with me. I have been using Brittany Birch 10" Single Point Needles and wouldn't want to lose them. So I guess I'm good to go.

Thanks again, Tom.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I flew to Alaska last Oct. and had no problem with knitting needles (regular metal needles) and also had a small pair of foldable scissors in my case which no one asked me about. I looked on Alaska Air's website & it didn't say anything about needles so I gave it a try, with good results.


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

This site will give you a print out stating needles are accepted from the Transportation Security Admin.-http;//www.tsa.gov/travalers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

I fly from Prov to Florida all the time with my needles and never have a problem. If you go on the TSA website you can read and print the rules for knitting needles.
Good luck, Mauren


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Call TSA, in case the rules have changed, recently. I've had no problem, but I call each time.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitting needles are okay. Any questions you have re taking stuff on a plane can be answered at www.tsa.gov. I had no problem taking a package of knitting supplies in January to my daughter in San Francisco.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I just came across this on the TSA website.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm

Transporting Knitting Needles & Needlepoint
Traveling with Special Items

Items needed to pursue a Needlepoint project are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage with the exception of circular thread cutters or any cutter with a blade contained inside which cannot go through the checkpoint and must go in your checked baggage.

Yeah, I get to work on a 40,000 foot scarf...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 17, 2011)

you should be fine. Are your needles bamboo? If so then you will not have any problems.


----------



## patriciaefell (May 2, 2011)

I suggest looking at TSA's website (www.tsa.gov). They have several tabs on the top. They (as of today, 5-9-2-11) permit scissors under 4 inches. Happy travels! Happy knitting!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am not a flyer, but have a suggestion that may work: what about nail clippers instead of scissors?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to reiterate that what is allowed today may not be allowed tomorrow! also the flight crew has the final say so on what is allowed to be carried onto an aircraft!


----------



## rnobel (Mar 14, 2011)

Go on line to the Transportation Security Administration and search knitting needles. They can be taken on domestic flights. Also scissors shorter than 4 inches can also be taken on flights.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Again, I don't know how often the rules are up-dated on internet, so I phone, and ask the name of the officer I'm speaking with in case I need it. My daughter even takes her pointed scissors withpout incident! I have one of those yarn-cutter pendants that you wear as a necklace. I would probably miss my flight if I had to leave my knitting!! haha Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not allowed..because there is a file in the middle of clippers..I was told. Hildy


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Many Thanks for your replies--Will contact TSA and hope they will still let knitting thru. I'm glad we don't have the minds of terrorists!Safe travel for all that are traveling too---
gloria


----------



## Triviv (Mar 7, 2011)

I've flown quite a few times across the country and recently from NY to SC and never had any problem with knitting/crochet paraphernalia, though scissors must be less than 4" and probably better to use a pendant cutter with unexposed blade. I think it always safer to use circulars in bamboo or plastic, rather than metal needles (you don't poke your neighbors either)!

All bets off when flying internationally. I was fine on the flight from the US to France, but on the way back in Paris, security confiscated my under 4" scissors and my metal needles. They were going to take all my favorite metal crochet hooks too, but relented and said it would be up to the airline at the gate (the airline never blinked).

You shouldn't have any problem. If you look at the TSA website, I think they specify that knitting needles are fine - just watch your cutting tools...


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

http://tsa.gov will answer about all current regulations, for all airlines---Make life a little easier.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm glad that we can take our knitting needles, but I wonder if anyone ever thought about what a menopausal woman could do with a set of knitting needles -- terrorists, beware.


----------



## yamma (May 6, 2011)

I have taken knitting on the plane,but I took bamboo needles. Not sure if metal is OK


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

Last time I flew in January, I did not have a problem with my knitting. Check with the airline.


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

Gloria: Since I fly a lot I only take circular needles, no scissors or tapestry needles. I suggest wooden or plastic needles. Metal could be a problem. You will only go thru security in Nebraska. After that you will "be in the system" and not go thru security again until you leave New Bern to return home. If in doubt you could always mail home to yourself from New Bern at the end of your visit. If you need to take scissors, I suggest you pack them in your checked luggage. There is a small round medallion yarn cutter available for use on airlines but this suggestion is a little late for this trip. Have a good visit. (I live in North Carolina. Hope we have good weather for your visit)


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

As far as I know I try it once and was told that they would be taken away unless they were packed in you suitcase and checked.


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi. Believe it or not, I choose approporiate yarn and take wooden chopsticks (the ronded type) to knit with. I usually make a hat or scarf.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

The only time I was not allowed to fly with knitting needles was in Dubrovnik (Croatia). The sign above the check-in counter said "no knitting needles regardless of how small." TSA regulations state that knitting needles are OK, but the suggestion about carrying a self-addressed envelope just in case is a good one. Keep a lifeline in your work or use stitch holders if you are challenged. Mail the needles back home, take the project with you. I fly with the all-plastic Denise interchangeables (all circulars are kinder to those sitting close to you on a plane) and switch to my preferred needles (packed in the checked bag) when I arrive. It really does not matter what the airline policy is or what the TSA website says--the TSA agent in front of you is the one who has the final say regardless of the stated guidelines. Generally they are all very good at what they do and very professional, but occasionally you get a stinker. The clover circular cutters are technically on the prohibited list, but small scissors are supposed to be OK--just don't risk taking your super sharp expensive embroidery scissors.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Right, Courier! Lots of good "points" (no pun) made, but most of all..LISTEN UP, folks! Out of necessity, ideas are born! After you pass TSA, you're good to go..so I think I'll open a yarn shop in the concourse for "addicts" like us. LOL I did not know about the flight crew and have always gotten a Welcome and big smile, and moved along. I assume, they assume, TSA has passed all of us. They have never questioned what I have in my tote, which is food for thought. Are there things in the shops that we may have added before boarding..hmmm. What do you think, Courier? Hildy


----------



## marne1 (Apr 15, 2011)

for the latest information check out the TSA website
http://www.tsa.gov/
Knitting needles have been allowed but ny change to regulations can be found on this site.


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I travel a lot from Montréal to Miami airport 

I bring my knitting needles with one condition only

you should have beginning your knitting, meaning 

you have stiches oin your needles.Sorry for my English 

I am french.


----------



## avigion (Apr 2, 2011)

AS others have suggested ALWAYS best to contact the particular airline....however I was surprised during International travel...Nothing was said when I flew INTO Croatia....however they would have confiscated them had I tried to bring them on board for the HOME BOUND part of my trip?????


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I travel a lot from Montréal to Miami airport 

I bring my knitting needles with one condition only

you should have beginning your knitting, meaning 

you have stiches on your needles.Sorry for my English 

I am french.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

This was my experience also--no problem with flying into Zagreb with a project on Addi Turbo ciruclars, but the sign in Dubrovnik said no knitting needles. Since it was at the check in counter, I was able to stuff everything into my checked bag.


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

Andietom, you are correct. It doesn't matter what TSA puts on the Website or the airlines. If you are told you cannot have them or that you cannot knit until they reach altitude you best follow their orders. I still take knitting with me but I take plastic needles and cheap kids round point scissors. I also take a length of yarn in a different color. That way if they take my needles I can put my knitting onto the yarn until I get home.

It has been interesting reading everyone's experiences and comments.


----------



## PattyT (May 9, 2011)

Gloria,

Yes, I have taken knitting needles on the plane even though they took my manicure 1/4 inch blade scissors from me. But as flohel has said you may want to call the airlines. 
Good luck!


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

For now, TSA allows knitting needles and will allow scissors less than 4" (as mentioned above), but beware if you are traveling out of the country. You may not be allowed to have them on the return flight, so as many have recommended, pack your good ones in your suitcase and use your inexpensive ones. As one security agent in a foreign airport politely said, "We are not TSA - we make our own rules".

I, personally, have never had my metal nail files questioned, which I always thought was strange because they are long and pointed. I have been searched by flight crew before entering the plane (years ago before I even started knitting). They randomly picked out people, I think, just to show they would do that. It was in the early days of heightened security. So, yes you could be challenged at the gate too.


----------



## Essenceewe (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Gloria:

I am a frequent flyer both domestically and internationally, I knit everywhere, no problem getting through security. I do make sure I have a good piece knitted on my needles and using needles that if taken from me I have no emotional attachment to them, this way I'm covered both way.

Happy flying knitting!
Essenceewe


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ladies..congratulations! This has been, probably, the best, most civil, and informative discussion ever on the forum! Thank you, Gloria, for posting the question. I think each of us learned something new from it. I haven't lost anything to TSA, but the addressed envelop is a great idea that I never thought of and will pass on to others. Happy needling and flying everybody! Hildy


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course, check with your airline but I haven't ever had a problem with straight needles or circular. I use steel and bamboo, my partner actually made me some wooden needles and all have not even gotten a glance from security. I usually have a small nail clipper with me also. I would think a true knitter would be moire dangerous WITHOUT her knitting


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Passing through the TSA checkpoint is not a guarantee that you will be able to take your knitting needles on the aircraft! Any member of the flight crew can challenge you and remove items from your possession.

The idea of a sase sounds great...but look around..there are NO Mailboxes in the area! You will have to leave the security check point location and TRY to find a mailbox. Good luck with that!

Items sold in the shops on the concourse must either meet regulations or be "consumed" (such as liquids) prior to boarding. 

Why people insist on saying things like "well I did this last month so you should be fine" amazes me. Airline safety is "evolving" and ever changing.

I am a very avid fiber artist, an airline industry employee and the relative of one of those who was killed at the Twin Towers on 9-11. I want NO risk overlooked! I do not want to see a fellow fiber artist lose a project they have labored on.

Use a little common sense and realize that no one is trying to make your life difficult, realize that regulations can change in an instant (and they have). You can live without your knitting for a few hours...the key word is "live". Nearly 3,000 people are no longer living today because we didn't think items carried onto an airliner were all that dangerous!


----------



## bboran (Apr 11, 2011)

My needles were taken from me flying FROM Mexico to US so I know you can't in Mexico. I also had one of those hooks for doing loom work and they took that and a small scissors I had. I flew from the US to Mexico just fine with them. One time i even had those interchangeable needles (the whole pack!) and they confiscated them so I paid $25.00 to check them in as another piece of luggage. Still cheaper then it would have been to replace them. Anyway thats my story!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll second that! Courier. Was kidding about the yarn shop, but you, once again, added some info about the shops, which I didn't know..Makes sense. I agree, I'm not so attached to my needles that I can't live without them on a plane..there are still books to be read, naps to be taken, and people to converse with. Recently, at the very end of a flight, a lady and I found we lived about 2 mi. from each other...hadn't come up during our chatting. Hildy


----------



## Kathleen1945 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is probably stricter right now, but in my experience I've had no problems on domestic flights. However, if you are flying to Rome, you may get IN the city with your needles in your carry on, but you will not get OUT with them, so pack accordingly, that is, put them in your checked luggage.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

I take them every time I fly, but each time ask before I check in bags. That way if the answer is no, I can still put them in the bag I plan to check. I have never been told no, but I agree with current events you never know.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I have taken blunt-pointed kindergarten scissors along and they got through fine.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In a perfect world there wouldn't be evil people, terrorists and a host of other people who have perpetrated horror on innocent people.

Quite frankly I'd hand over every knitting needle I own, every scissor, yarn/thread cutter and any sharp object to have my cousin back. His remains were never identified..it's like he was "vaporized". There is no closure for my family, we didn't have the opportunity to "lay him to rest". His widow and children have no grave to lay flowers, to pay their respects.

My views on this subject are probably skewed because of my cousin and my job (I'm jump seat qualified, which means I can fly in the cockpit of company planes). So sorry if I'm a little "rabid" on this issue.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i have flown frequently with my knitting & have never had a problem as long as i am in the USA. i use bamboo circulars as you can't drop a needle & have it go rolling down the aisle. on international flights the rules are completely different & knitting is not always allowed. there you really have to check with the airline and/or airport. have a great trip.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently flew on United to Denver. Had some circular needles and a couple of crochet hooks in my carryon-asked before we went through security and both officers said it was fine. Didn't get questioned on our way back either. I think it's best to ask. I travel with my electronic reader so can't have that on all the time & need something to do!!


----------



## mking212 (May 9, 2011)

I fly several times a year and always take knitting on board. Check TSA.com for what is and isn't allowed.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Acknowledged and understood, Courier! You're not rabid, you're passionate, with just cause. Hildy


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

Courier, you have every right to feel the way you do. And, I agree, I would gladly give up my needles if they feel the plane would be safer. That is why I take cheap needles. Life is too short to sweat this small stuff!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You can take bamboo knitting needles, or plastic. Circulars are easier on the plane because they take up less space--you can't drop one!!--and easier to knit in small space, even on a back and forth piece. Just check online with your airline--it should be posted as to what they allow. I knit on planes whenever we fly, have never had problem in security or on the plane.



Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

i fly from TPA to DFW 6 times per year....i always carry on my circulars and a small project. I fly Southwest. I always take needles that i wont mind giving up if rules change. I always go in and print out the rules for knitting on the plane. it is dated, so if anyone ask questions, i show them my print out. never take scissors. a small pair of nail nippers you might get by with. I happily knit all the way to dallas and back!! hope this helps


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


if u refer to the bottom of this page, u will see 7 pages of responses to this subject. lots of good info.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Hildy and Rookie for the kind words. I do expect that in coming months we will see increased alerts on all types of travel, in the wake of the raid that killed Osama Bin Laden.

I generally travel well prepared to "lose" my knitting, I tuck a book into my carry on and usually find that visiting with the person in the next seat can be interesting and educational. I flew to Australia next to a man from India who was immigrating to there. The flight was long and boring, this man was so excited about his new life and journey. We chatted about food, customs, languages, you name it. It's been 11 years since that flight..we still email each other. Sometimes putting the knitting away can be a good thing.


----------



## kjohnston (Jan 26, 2011)

Check with the individual airline for info about what they allow on the plane. We flew to New Zealand (a very long flight) from Seattle/LA/Auckland and I took my knitting onboard. I had to have plastic needles (although if you were dangerous, a ball point pen can do lots of damage).


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I would NOT take metaL needles of any kind. Definitely, do NOT hide them in your boots, which you must take off and have screened! I suffered a complete pat down because of the underwires of my bra!!!! It was a horrible embarrassment.

You could pack them in your suitcase, but do not take them in your carry on!


----------



## Lamb (May 5, 2011)

If you look up TSA traveling rules they state you can take knitting needles with you. However, it is always up to the discretion of the security people at the airport. If they think there might be a problem I was advised they can take away the knitting needles. But, just to let you know I have flown from Newark to Las Vegas and back at least once a year with knitting needles and was never questioned. The first two times just to be safe I had a stamped padded type envelope with me to mail back my knitting needles to myself just in case they wouldn't let me board the plane with them. It wasn't necessary but it was a good back up plan. Have a good trip.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No Prob at all.. And I know that sounds weird since needles are sharp.. but I even taught my seat mate (never even got her name) how to knit on a 5 hour trip. So knit away and enjoy!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


Check the site www.tsa.gov and see what they say you can and cannot take with you. A screener may change his/her mind so print out the information from the site to inform said screener what is really happening. Be prepared with a life line for your work and a stamped self-addressed envelope just in case.

Happy traveling.

:-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh the airline I flew that allowed knitting needles was Jet Blue...and I know SouthWest does too..


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My father had wires in his sternum, due to open heart surgery. This was long before 9/11.(like back in the 70's) He'd set off every alarm in the airport. He would calmly unbutton his shirt and show the security people his scar. He never argued, would go to any side or back room to be searched...he was just so happy to be alive. I think if they told him he had to fly stark naked he would have.

He flew back to his native Sicily once and of course set off all the alarms. He wasn't the least bit put out by the "pat down". He smiled, blew me a kiss and he and mom flew off to go back "home" for a visit.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> Please anyone that can help. I'm also flying . From Tampa to Denver. What are the rules. Are there any for sure on all airlines or does it make a difference which company your flying with. thanks for any help.


Check the site www.tsa.gov. This will tell you what is happening, what you can take with you and if you have knitting in progress be prepared to do a life line and possibly send your needles home...a stamped self-addressedd envelope. Screeners have been known to change the rules at a moments notice. Have a printed copy of what is allowed on a plane if the screener decides to give you trouble.

Happy traveling.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

go online to tsa.gov and print out the rules. Knitting needles are clearly allowed but not all airline personnel are aware of it. Take it with you in case you need to show it st security. I don't know what the rules are abroad.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

go online to tsa.gov and print out the rules. Knitting needles are clearly allowed but not all airline personnel are aware of it. Take it with you in case you need to show it st security. I don't know what the rules are abroad.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The final say so always comes from the flight crew! TSA can waive you and your knitting needles through...the airline can post on their website, the agent you speak with can tell you that knitting needles are allowed...you still are not clear until the flight crew says you are! THEY are in charge of the air craft and every single item that goes on it!

I'm really trying to control myself here. We have already heard from people who have had to pay extra to have knitting needles shipped as a separate piece of luggage, those who have had things confiscated.

What part of "security and safety" do you NOT understand? No matter what material your needles are made of they can still be used to injure someone. Even a plastic circular can be used as a device to strangle.

While YOU may not have evil intentions...others do!

I'm done on this subject. Your "right" to knit doesn't supersede the right of others safety!

Flight crews are "airline personnel" and have every right in the world to restrict what is carried onto the aircraft they are responsible for and the passengers flying on those planes. Please don't be so arrogant!


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I have also knitted while flying. Have done it for years. I also carry a small pr. of blunt scissors and have never had a problem. It sure does make the time go by faster to have something to do.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm hearing you loud and clear. You are so right. I can read a book. No problem. Thanks for waking me up and all your advise. Saftey is the most important. I might be sitting next to someone who could use them for bad things. No me , but you just never know. Thanks again Sue


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

ops I meant not me.


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

I've flown (domestic) with needles two or three times and have never been questioned. I don't know if that was a good or bad thing! They were in plain sight, too, so it's not like I was trying to hide them or anything.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I want to thank you & the crew for taking such good care of
us. 6/27/07 I had a massive stroke in the airport coming off
the terminal.
We were ahead of the FA's but they came over to help--running back to the airplane the girls brought pillows and blankets. Stayed to help till the ambulance got there.
This happen on Southwest--- in the evening-- Spokane, Wa. I
wrote to SW, a thank you note for the FA's but they were unable to find them.
I have recovered except my r.hand & arm are still flaccid & I limp alittle. God was & is good to me. For a time I was completely paralazed on my r. side.
Please pass this on & safe travels.


----------



## bethbalen (Apr 7, 2011)

I've also taken my little scissors on the plane without problems. And circular needles. Oh yeah, I took my double pointed ones too without problems.


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to the TSA website and check their rules. I also checked our airport website for their rules. And don't forget the airlines you are flying with, check theirs as well. I took on plastic ones that could break easily so as not to be construed as a weapon. I also took a copy of the rules that allowed them with me. I cross-stitch and unfortunately my needle/scissors would not pass - but they use to.


----------



## GrannyB (Feb 5, 2011)

I just went from mn to fl with no problem knitting all the way


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

What Rebrenner? your bra or your needles?? First of all, you have to know I have this crazy sense of humor. My last flight, after passing TSA , I passed two more (man and woman) and I pouted at the woman and she asked what was wrong. I said I didn't get a pat down, that I expected a good-looking young man to pat me down at least twice, then turned to the m TSA man and said "you'll do". They both laughed and thanked me for the humor, because all they get are scowling and complaining. I, too, have worn underwire bras for years and never set the alarm off. No offense meant..just me...and at my age nothing embarasses me.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> Needles are ok. Even scissors that are shorter than 4". Rules are posted on the TSA website.


That is true in the U.S., but I had my 3" folding scissors confiscated in Amsterdam. I told the security officer I had checked with the rules before I left the US and that it specifically allowed scissors under 4". Her unsmiling reply was, "This is not the United States" and took my scissors.
Betty White


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Just came back from Spain, and had no trouble flying with needles. I find that circular work best, cause you don't lose one in the seat or floor never to be seen again!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Last year I flew to Oregon and took knitting. Circular needles are okay because the actual needle part is so short. Long straight needles...I doubt but you could try it.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I believe wooden needles are ok. They will take scissors away from you, but a nail clipper works to cut yarn.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

You better ask your travel company. I don't think they will allow it but just make sure.

Janina+


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

I recently flew from Chicago to Philadelphia to Raleigh, NC and took my knitting needles on the airplane in my carry on. It was not a problem.


----------



## alamedakid (Feb 11, 2011)

American airlines do allow knitting needles on planes now however don't take any chances. I put my knitting on a piece of yarn just in case I have to surrender my needles. Better safe than sorry. I also only take cheap wooden needles with me. For some reason they allow those over metal or plastic. You can also take an pre-addressed stamped envelope just in case you need to mail your needles home rather that give them up.


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you the real "Betty White?" If you are you are awesome.


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> I'm flying from Lincoln Ne to New Bern NC on Tuesday and wanted to take knitting to use up waiting and to share w/ my daughter in law when I get there.
> 
> i fly from Lincoln to O'hare{ugh} to Charlotte NC and on to New Bern. I don't want to lose all the stuff @ the security. I'm harmless only wanted to take this to share. Anyone know the answer?? Gloria


Go to this website and it will give you a list of what can & cannot be "carried on http://www.dhs.gov/files/travelers.shtm


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Beverly..ain't it so? Gal after my own heart..pages on pages of the same old, same old, already said. Please!! Far more serious on noon news is that a pilot refused two Imams on his plane after they cleared TSA twice! I shutter to think of possible repercussions to that! Does make knitting needles insignificent, doesn't it? Hildy


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Generally, you will find that some security guards will allow you to have either wooden or plastic knitting needles, but may balk at passing you through with anything made of metal, such as aluminum or steel. Apparently the thinking is that you could most likely use a metal knitting needle as a weapon and inflict considerable damage, but your attempts to do so with wooden or plastic needles would be a lower risk.

Unfortunately, even if you are passed by the security checkpoint, you may find that the stewardess on your flight may not agree, and could conceivably confiscate your knitting for the duration of your flight. 

I doubt that you would have a problem putting any projects and tools in your checked in luggage, so it may be that you will simply need to indulge the powers that be by reading a magazine or book during your flight and forego the pleasure of knitting. I do not know of any reports of terrorist activities involving knitting or crochetting implements, but who knows. In this day and age, a level of paranoia may well serve to keep your flight in the air from departure to destination without some misguided individual trying to find out whether or not you could kill or injure someone with your knitting needles or crochet hooks.

Remember, that even if you get through the checkpoint and take your needles onto the aircraft, what is to prevent someone from snatching one out of your hands and using it to impale a stewardess??? 

My advice? Be wise, compromise. It may seem a terrible intrusion on your privacy and right to take part in your hobby, but if it saves your life or the lives of others on the flight, isn't it worth being a bit understanding of the facts of life these days. There are hundreds (if not thousands) of individuals who have come to hate citizens of the free world mainly because of the warped interpretation of the Koran or the Bible with regard to what is acceptible and what is not.


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Last year I was flying Southwest and checked with them and they said I could. The best thing to do is call the airline and check with them.
Diane


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

If you check your airline list of articles, you will find that knitting needles are allowed. They do not specify kind or length. I flew in April with my straight and circulars and has no problem. There are also allowances for scissors as long as they are under 4" blades. I had a pair of folding scissors taken in Kansas City, MO several years ago but they are allowed now.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

You'd not get away with the needles down your boots in England, security makes you take off the boots!!


----------



## Granny's knits (May 9, 2011)

You could call the airline and they should be able to tell you the rules. I did that in 2006 and they were most kind. Happy traveling.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I do needlepoint on flights. In Joanns craft store I bought a thread cutter, looks like a medallion you can wear around your neck. I am sure other craft stores would have them


I just read on the TSA website that these are not allowed. I don't know how folks get to board with them. Maybe the security people don't recognize them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If people are boarding with yarn cutters, they better hope I'm NOT in line with them..I'll point out that the item contains a razor blade! Loudly too!


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think you could hide them in your boots because now they even make you take off your shoes!! Flying is no fun anymore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

I've knitted to China and back. No problem. Also to HI from MN no problem.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

My understanding of knitting needles is a yes. This is a link to what TSA officially says about knitting needles: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm
The only mention of knitting needles is in the title, so anyone who has further official information will hopefully give the link.


----------



## smithl1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just flew to San Diego and took my needles with me in my carry on and enjoyed knitting all the way.

Linda Smith
Minneapolis Mn


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Just flew from WA to NC with metal circulars, size 2, in my computer case ~ no problem.

Just don't tell them you're knitting an afghan!


----------



## CHelton (May 9, 2011)

I have taken my knitting needles to Europe and I have never had any trouble. You can also buy a small round yarn cutter at Michaels craft store that I took to cut my yarn.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
I would check the TSA website. I flew from Newark to Anchorage, no problem however, return flight from Vancouver to Boston they took my scissors.

Good luck.

Mariel


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn cutters are expressively banned on flights. They contain a razor blade! The case could be smashed and the blade used as a weapon. Do I have to point out that the box cutters used to slit the throats of flight crew members, were razor blades in a holder?????

Why anyone needs to keep a scissor or yarn cutter with them 24/7 is beyond me.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

just flew from RT from Washington Dulles to San Fran with several plastic knitting needles. No problem whatsoever. I wasn't even asked to take them out of the bag.


----------



## Purlsofpink (Mar 23, 2011)

I have flown several places in US, Canada, and Europe. I have had circular needles most of the time (of course wooden will work). I have brought on board the clover pendant cutter ( also in my knitting is a pair on nail clippers which can also work for nails or yarn). Always ck with airlines but I haven't had problems.


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

You can take your knitting on the plane with you.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two or three years ago my daughter flew to Mexico with circular needles and did not have any trouble leaving the States. Coming back from Cancun was a different story. Security confiscated them after she had to remove the sweater she was making. She works for an airline, and asked to talk to the supervisor. The security lady indicated that she could not understand her. However, she would not let her leave with those needles!

She did not have time to mail them to herself because the plane was ready to depart. She was there in plenty of time, but it took awhile at security and they were very impatient. 

I do not know if their policies are the same today.


----------



## anamari (Feb 1, 2011)

I have taken knitting needles from California to New York and to Missouri with no problems. On one trip my needles were bamboo, not metal and I had straight needles. On another trip I had a project started on needles for in the round projects. I also had very small fingernail scissors to cut my yarn in my yarn tool box. However there are small round yarn cutters that can be worn like a pendant and have no visible sharp blade. I took one of those on one trip. I have never had any trouble at all. I think it may also help if you have an unfinished project on the needles.


----------



## Barbria (Jan 31, 2011)

Go to Tsagov.com Print a copy of the permission page on Knitting needles...I fly all the time with bamboo needles.


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Gloria, To be absolutely sure, it is best to call the airlines themselves.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

good thinking why didn't we think of that before, makes sense.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought the Denise set specifically for traveling cross country and was fine with Jet Blue. However, one day I had to go to the Federal Office Building in Albany, NY and that very set was held for me while I visited the Social Security Office. Its amazing to me that despite the fact that they are okayed by the TSA, this particular guard at the building rejected the shawl I was knitting on the Denise set.

Sometimes I think it becomes a personal call by the agents involved.


karen resting for the remainder of the day


----------



## embrawn (May 9, 2011)

No problem flew with 5 knitters no one even blinked!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I flew from Ca. to N.Ireland on Continental and had my knitting in my hand luggage. I think I had 16" bamboo circular needels. I also like to have scissors in my nedlework and that is where you may run into trouble. I have found that kids scissors with the rounded tips are acceptable.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Take a look at the airline's website or just call the airline's customer service number and ask them. I have done both with no problems.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have flown several times with knitting needles and had no problems. On one trip my sister gave me several sets and we put them in the bottom of my suitcase. When I told the security agents that I had them in there he just said ok no problem. But I do suggest calling the airports you will be flying through and ask them just to be on the safe side.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

The last time I spoke with TSA knitting needles were fine...If you have to take scissors, use the ones like we buy for elementary school children (rounded tips)...TSA has a web site and a toll free number you can call


----------



## CherylBorley (Feb 16, 2011)

Make sure your needles are plastic I was flying from Calgary, Alberta, CA to Regina, Saskatchewan, CA and the security in Calgary made me open my suitcase they thought I had a knife instead it was a pair of metal knitting needles. Also beware that they don't like sissors in your carry-on luggage either.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I flew to St. Louis from NY last year and had heard they wouldn't let you on with knitting needles. I kind of whined at the security guy that I had to leave my knitting with the check-in luggage and he told me that you MAY indeed take needles on a plane. The reason he gave me - and make up your own mind as to the veracity of this - is that George Bush's mom - Barbara - is a knitter and therefore when the rules were instituted, he exempted knitting needles. Since then I have taken my knitting on with me and not a word from the security person.

Good luck.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have just returned from flying both American and Delta airlines with my brand new Signature Arts "stilettos" very sharp tips. We have learned much, after 9/11, including what airline personnel consider a danger and how they now respond. I am happy to worry less about being able to knit on long flights.
Enjoy, Forest


----------



## lilarthur521 (May 10, 2011)

Not to worry, I've been taking my knitting needles with me for years. After 9/11 a wooden toothpick was considered a lethal weapon but they soon realized that a knitting needle did not qualify as a weapon of mass destruction. You can also bring a small scissors, crochet needle, and other ancilliary items on airplanes.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

MissyTO5, according to the TSA site, scissors are explicitly excluded as are any cutters, including circular ones with inclosed blades. You might have gotten lucky but there is no 4" rule for scissors. A friend of mine does cross stitch and managed a small pair of scissors also but knew the night have been confiscated at any time. You need to verify regulations with TSA and the airlines. It's always nice to know experiences from others on the forum but TSA and the airlines are the final word.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

May I suggest that you contact the TSA (Transportation Security Administration) and 1-866-289-9673 for the correct rules and regulations. The last time I flew, you could take plastic knitting needles, but not metal. Also, there is a restrictions on the length of the scissors you can take. Since it was a couple of years ago that I obtained this information, you should call or check the regulations on line. Happy flying/knitting!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Linda, you are right on. 
ALWAYS check with TSA AND the airline you will be flying on.
TSA's info on needles and scissors are here: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm
Their homepage is here: http://www.tsa.gov/index.shtm
This is what is and is not allowed according to TSA, not someone's experiences. You can print the TSA info and carry it with you if you like. You should also contact the airlines.
Linda posted a phone numnber for TSA if you want to talk to a live human and you can always get the number from the TSA web site. 
If you can't remember where the link is on this forum, do what I did and Google TSA. Once you are on their web site do a search for knitting needles and/or get their phone number. There is no restriction on the material for knitting needles. They can be wood, plastic or metal according to the current rules. 
Rules can and do change.


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

Last time I flew, I got into a discussion with the customs people and we laughed about the fact that you can't take more than 3 ounces of liquids but Knitting Needles are alright. Go figure???!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if we can take pens or pencils, we should be able to take knitting needles!


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Linda, you are right on.
> ALWAYS check with TSA AND the airline you will be flying on.
> TSA's info on needles and scissors are here: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm
> Their homepage is here: http://www.tsa.gov/index.shtm
> ...


"If you are really concerned, go the particular carrier website. They will usually have a list of banned items. Happy Trails" excellent advice. So many different conflicting views -- also, individual airports have websites. Rules for LAX may be different from those for Spokane!


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Why arn't you people listning to Courier 770 Just let it go and bring a book or knitting book . Saftey is most important. JUST CALL YOUR AIRLINE PLEASE. consider the feeling of those who lost so much on 911 Please.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> MissyTO5, according to the TSA site, scissors are explicitly excluded as are any cutters, including circular ones with inclosed blades. You might have gotten lucky but there is no 4" rule for scissors. A friend of mine does cross stitch and managed a small pair of scissors also but knew the night have been confiscated at any time. You need to verify regulations with TSA and the airlines. It's always nice to know experiences from others on the forum but TSA and the airlines are the final word.


Mary, I think you misread the rules on scissors. Scissors in carry on or checked luggage ARE permitted as long as the blades are not more than 4" long.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing--- how about the new lipstick
covers that cover switchblades [that threw me for a loop] to
be truthful how about paperclips, shoelaces etc?
There is always a way to harm someone if they wanted to.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

You are right.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

DorisT, you are absolutely correct. Scissors shorter than 4 inches are permitted. I rechecked the TSA web site and it gave permission for scissors in just about any shape form or fashion as long as they are less than 4". 
My appologies to MissyT05. Mea culpa!
In other words, don't listen to what anyone says, check with TSA and the airlines for the correct information. Some other idiot besides myself could have misread the information. TSA is the final word no matter what anyone besides them says.
The message is check with TSA. Just Google or Yahoo or whatever search engine you use for TSA. You don't even have to know the entire title, the acronym will do. Go to the TSA home page and search. There is a handy search box that will give you the information on whatever item you type in.
If you want to take your knitting with you and it is legal I see no reason to refrain.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is what I read on the TSA site.
Scissors - metal with pointed tips and blades shorter than four inches Yes Yes
Meaning, yes, they are allowed in carry-on baggage, and yes, they are allowed in checked in baggage.

Not sure if this is up-dated, but it's on the same site where knitting needles are listed. Other cutters are allowed only in checked baggage.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

MissyT05, if you read it on the TSA site it is the latest info and it is official. I didn't read it correctly when I stated "no scissors" and I appologize for that. They allow scissors under 4" in either checked or carry on. TSA can change their rules but they update it if and when they do. It has the most current information. I would feel secure in anything that was published there.


----------



## SueGoodwin (May 10, 2011)

I just flew two days ago and had no problems with circular needles in my carry-on. I usually bring inexpensive, rounded tip, kids' school scissors. I've never had them questioned in the US but they've been confiscated when returning to the US from other countries.


----------



## craftyretiredsue (Feb 15, 2011)

i always fly with needles scissors less than 4 inch blade and other acessories. But I do carry an updated airline security regulation copy with me at all times. They do not allow the circular yarn cutter people were are the neck. I have never had a problem with any flight and we do fly about 4 times a year cross country.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Please remember one very important fact with the TSA regulations...what is published and what a screener does are two different things. A screener may say NO even if the site says otherwise and there is NO arguing with a screener even if you have the latest print out from the web site.

Happy traveling.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi: I flew from Atlanta to NJ- with my regular knitting needles, and crochet hooks--I had no problem at all--


----------



## Cali Grandma (Mar 27, 2011)

I have also flown and knit on the flights and in the terminal for many years. Just recently went to MN and back on Delta. Have also had my knitting on Southwest. When I asked one time I was told that wood and plastic needles are ok, but not metal. I have always followed that rule and have not had any problems.


----------



## Robinweaves (Mar 30, 2011)

Take bamboo needles and one of those Clover thread cutters.


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

It seems that it depends on the agent doing the checking, because them have taken my small folding scissors but not my 10" metal knitting needles.


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

It seems that it depends on the agent doing the checking, because them have taken my small folding scissors but not my 10" metal knitting needles.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

After all the chatter about this the bottom line is to be prepared. The requirements change often and it's varried from airport to airport and employee to employee. Make sure you have a good book and breathe deeply-taking your knitting is a bonus. I would only travel with bamboo circular needles and a dental floss container if you need to cut anything.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> After all the chatter about this the bottom line is to be prepared. The requirements change often and it's varried from airport to airport and employee to employee. Make sure you have a good book and breathe deeply-taking your knitting is a bonus. I would only travel with bamboo circular needles and a dental floss container if you need to cut anything.


good summary of the discussion!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Just in case you get some security personel on a power trip, take a postage paid, preaddressed envelope with you so you can mail your needles home from the airport.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh you are a notty one!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Robinweaves said:


> Take bamboo needles and one of those Clover thread cutters.


Can't take the Clover cutter. It's considered a knife. Blunt scissors are just fine.

Happy cutting.

:-D Becca


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning to you.

I have traveled all over the world with my knitting. the only place I had issues was in the Ukraine. I only travel with circular needles not straight. As a side note, working with double pointed needles can be a problem if one is dropped, they roll. Best of luck on your travels.


----------

